
Ask HN: How did you incorporate your company? - rayvy
How did you incorporate your company?<p>Was it stressful?<p>In which state did you incorporate?<p>I&#x27;m thinking about incorporating in 2019 (why I ask).
======
bwb
I did two recently with Stripe/Atlas. All the ones before that with a local
lawyer. Stripe was awesome and highly recommend. We spent another chunk to get
a really nice operating agreement to our needs on other, but the lawyers said
their default one wasn't bad.

No stress at all. Why would it be stressful?

Deleware for the recent two. Colorado and Arkansas for others.

~~~
rayvy
Thanks so much for this

